# Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture?



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Has anyone used these?

They look nice and have a great low profile over the tank. 
I'm OK with the lower output as it was getting to much to maintain the plants at higher light levels.

I'm so busy I would prefer to have the plants growing slower, I changed my faster growing mosses to moss ball coverage over my wood in the tank. 

I'm using it over an ADA 45cm and it looks great! 

Here are the specs:
# Illuminated by energy efficient LED's (75 Lumens per 1 watt LED)
# (6) 1W Daylight LED's Totaling 450 Lumens
# (3) Lunar LED Lamps

I know LED technology has a long way to go but, I really needed something that looks great in the front room and is functionally aesthetic too.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm really interested to see photos of this light over your tank, I'm considering one myself.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21973

Anyone currently using this? I think the low profile would look great for a Mini-L tank with crypts and ferns.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree that it looks good but it seems no good for growing plants.


----------



## Nanoite (Dec 31, 2006)

So this fixture wont work for plants? Can anyone elaborate please? Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't think this light will work for most planted tanks, but there is an even brighter LED light out by Marineland, although the lighting distribution seems uneven.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/73123-brighter-marineland-led.html


----------



## all_crypt_out (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one over my 29 gallon tank with crypt parva undulata bronze wedtii and rotala indica growing under it. Ive also had good luck with swords and chilensis under it. also it also gives a very attractive shimmer effect if you have something aggrevating the surface of the water. you dont have to replace the bulbs for a couple years which is a plus the only downsides being the price and the fact that you have to get a brand new fixture when the bulbs die. also you can't do the higher light plants and it will tend to make some stem plants leggy. one other very neat thing about this fixture is you can barely see it its so sleek and flat.


----------

